# air india express crashes in mangalore



## ancientrites (May 22, 2010)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/m...hoots-runway-158-dead/articleshow/5960931.cms


okay now i myself traveled 100 times from this airport.i must say the airport runway is short but i will hold sole responsible for Air india management because they produce such low budget aircraft.Tyre bursting,thats ridiculous.
Let us wait and  see what the black box of the aircraft says.The pilot was from serbia and  highly trained under captain ahluwalia.


----------



## azzu (May 22, 2010)

160 dead ?
sorry for all families


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

sad news. RIP.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 22, 2010)

sad news....Rest in Peace..


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 22, 2010)

sad to hear that! God bless the souls!


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 22, 2010)

Today's sad day for indians. GOD bless those unfortunate souls!


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2010)

its a ****ing disgrace .....


read the below article


> India biggest airline tragedy in Mangalore is largely being attributed to the newly-opened second runway at the Mangalore international airport.
> 
> The construction of the second runway was always embroiled in controversy and there have been several legal battles fought over this.
> 
> ...


----------



## chooza (May 23, 2010)

may god give peace to departed souls.Ameen


----------



## neerajvohra (May 23, 2010)

Amen..........


----------



## RChandan (May 25, 2010)

Disgraceful, heart breaking.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

RIP to the those who lost their lives.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2010)

A classic example of how the bureaucracy does not consider the word of the average smart-concerned-civilian as important.


----------



## Techn0crat (May 31, 2010)

This happens everytime and everywhere.Be it airports,dams,power plants or mining plants.These f***tards just complete them without paying any heed to common man's needs or it's affect on surrounding environment.


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 3, 2010)

It is sad tragedy indeed, but let us not over-react. Airlines in India are still amonst the safest in the world, with a fatality of less than 100 in ten years. Tyre bursts and overshooting the runway can happen anywhere in the world, even the safest of airports and airlines.


----------

